# 58 Nationals



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Who will joining me and the missus on the line in Durban.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

We will see you there Marius, I don't know whether I'll shoot but Lindy(Spatan's Lady) surely will.

She dropped(tried to let down but triggered instead)So lost the Natal indoor 3 dot championships by 3 points:sad: 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

I see Spatan is on the entry list :wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Maybe ,Maybe not...*

:secret:We will just have to see...:wink:

Hope to see you there anyway invitus...


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay, guys and gals... Time for confessions. How did the shoot go?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Well, Well, Well...*

It landed up being a very eventfull weekend. I did shoot as the last entry. Number 27. I shot sharing butt 9 with Lloyd Reeders and Folkers Herholdt.I felt good but some how never really was able to get going wether it was the fatigue setting in from the previous days egsertions or the lack of sleep the night before I am not sure?

To add insult to injury on the 30m distance I opened with an X X 10 and the some how the 8s crept in. I would shoot a 9 9 8 or a X 10 8 or a 10 10 8 and the more the 8s appeared the more distress I felt. Only walking back after shooting and scoring our last arrows I happend to spin an arrow and to my utter dismay there was a clear wobble in itin my disbelief I handed the offending arrow to Folkers for a second opinion and low and behold a crooked arrow You see... lesson learned (One must mark each arrow and evaluate their performance as you go and if in dought go ahead an replace one for another even if its to satisfy the mind)

Well I thought my luck would change alittle the next day on the elimination round the best against the worst, Yes you guest it I was the worst at this stage of things.. Anyway arrive all rested and refreashed Busy gearing up for a "smack down". Look in quiver for "faulty" arrow, disguard it, look for release, WHAT HELL!!!! no release, panic set in, so try to keep from loosing it completely, strap on the good old Rhino. 

Now feeling like a Knight before the jowst of his life about to ride the "wronge Horse", am calmly informed that I would be up against the "The Dark Knight" of archery in KZN, Hardy Taso AKA Urabus here on AT.

Things spiralled down hill from here as there was no time to reset the bow for this wrist strap release and in my haste to re-aline the peep, pulled it to far down and so had to crunch up to see the dot. The 8s reappeared as the the "dark knight" hammered his mace on and around my fore head...leaving one very manged but not dead "black hawk" bleedind in the dust. 

the self same Warrior went on to lay waste to the very well equipped and harded fighter Sir Seppie Cilliers, Lord of the northern boarder lands, in so doing wrenching from his bruised and battered fist the claim to Gold. Which was seized by force from a very bewildered "Red baron" sir Gabriel after a rellentess thrashing delivered with no mercy and a very slick performance by our very own "White knight" Sir Wesley Gates. Who takes his place as surpreme commander of archery in our troubled land......Until the next rebellon..... Best keep you "sword " you bow strung and you arrows straight, as there are murmourings and plots afoot:wink::zip:.


My release did however make a unexplained re appearence after apparently being found in the "bushes" . Thank-you to those that found and retured it to me. It is marune by the way:wink:. Ok Ok its black....:embara:

Chapter two to follow.......The "black hawk" will be back to fight another day, must just let these fresh wounds heal a bit:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:Aka "Black Hawk the Duke of the Hill"


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

cool post Lloyd :thumbs_up


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Very well put Sir Spatan. I also heard the muttering about rebellion at the Kings park in July and have been called to arms:wink:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

*full results*

full results on SANAA's website http://www.archerysa.org.za

well done to Spatan's Lady for taking home the ladies compound team silver.....and invictus for the mens compound team bronze :thumbs_up :77:


i was shooting for bronze in both individual and team on final day.............i fail :embarres: :nervous s


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*NO Failure here dude!!!*

:secret:Urabus, I would not clasify you effort as a "fail" not many come to their first Narionals and get to where you were able to get. Weldone mate 

Spatan's Lady shot very well also I was immencely proud of her. She saved the family honour though her achievement. To you I am trully grateful..... 

Weldone also to Invictus for battling on under difficult conditions, you are also a true "warrior of the bow".

Till next time we meet may all your arrows find their mark.:darkbeer:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

